# Private car storage



## Factchecker (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi,

Run out of time house hunting this year.

I am looking for somewhere to park a car and a very small camping trailer 5' x 3' for next 3 months or so.

Simply to save driving all way up to UK in winter weather.

The Car - MOT - Insured - taxed etc - until next June all correct.

If someone has a driveway or whatever where it could be parked I will pay a good rate and in advance.

Preferably as near to Faro as possible or at least transport to Airport.

Please drop me a note and I will contact you.

Best Rgds.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

You don't seem to be getting any response from your part of the world so I can offer a place in Coimbra. We are 2½ hours by train and metro to Lisbon Airport and 2 hrs to Porto, again by train and metro. We can transfer you to Coimbra station for your onward journey.

We can accommodate both the car and trailer on the drive and behind locked gates and may even be able to put the trailer in the garage.

Let me know if this is any use to you.


----------



## Factchecker (Nov 29, 2016)

Thnxs for a sensible response - I will get back soonest.


----------



## Pennyqss (Dec 7, 2015)

Have you tried the Fly and Drive place next to Faro airport. Pricey I'd imagine, but you could always ask for a deal, esp as low season. You could leave both there and they transfer you to airport.


----------

